# Starter pop?



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a 93 Big Bear 350 4x4 that has a popping noise while it's turning over. It cranks and runs fine but while turning it over to crank it, it will make a loud popping noise and when I turn it off, it will sound like something is rolling around then it will catch and stop. It's coming from the starter area so I was thinking either the starter or starter gear? Was wondering if any of ya'll have run into the same problem. It's made this noise ever since I've owned it but now it's starting to kind of spin over slow and sounds like it's getting in a bind while turning over so I thought I would go ahead and try and get it fixed since I don't have a pull start on it.


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

Whenever our old honda fourtrax did that, the starter went out. Had to buy a new one!


----------

